# am/fm Radio Modification



## cmm47172 (Jun 9, 2013)

I have the original am/fm radio installed in my 1967 GTO.
I would like to find some sort of kit or individual parts that will allow me to interface my iphone into the car stereo system so I can play mp3s. I was thinking of some sort of jack that could be mounted under the dash so I can jack in and rock and roll.
Any suggestions welcome.


----------



## Oldeboy (Sep 17, 2012)

I bought a RediRad. A little pricy but I didn't have to cut any wires and retained my original radio. Has worked well for me. 1.5yrs

RediRad Radio Adapters, Rediscover Your Radio


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

RediRad is great.

I have also had several radios repaired/modified by a local hobbyist in Michigan.
He recently repaired a Pontiac AM-FM mono radio for me. It needed new capacitors and he added an AUX input for iphone/MP3 connection. 
Cost was less than $70.
Send me a PM if you want his contact info.


----------

